# advice wanted



## nicola123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello everyone.Can anyone tell me how easy/difficult it would be to find a job on the Costa del Sol,preferably the Benalmadena area as i'm more familiar with it.I've spent the last 9yrs working in Greggs so i do have experience,also would i earn enough to be able to rent a room/apartment?Any help or advice would be gratefully accepted.Thankyou.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

nicola123 said:


> Hello everyone.Can anyone tell me how easy/difficult it would be to find a job on the Costa del Sol,preferably the Benalmadena area as i'm more familiar with it.I've spent the last 9yrs working in Greggs so i do have experience,also would i earn enough to be able to rent a room/apartment?Any help or advice would be gratefully accepted.Thankyou.




Well I'm afraid it wont be particularly easy, unemployment here is rising and jobs are hard to come by. I'm sure others will have more to say


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola123 said:


> Hello everyone.Can anyone tell me how easy/difficult it would be to find a job on the Costa del Sol,preferably the Benalmadena area as i'm more familiar with it.I've spent the last 9yrs working in Greggs so i do have experience,also would i earn enough to be able to rent a room/apartment?Any help or advice would be gratefully accepted.Thankyou.


I think you should have a look around the forum and see what is being said about jobs and work. I'm sure there will be some summer jobs along the coast, but there will be 1000s of people after them and its very much who you know, not what you know here and the tourist season isnt set to be particularly good this year so I'm not sure you would get anything. 

I dont know what the pay would be like or what rentals will cost - the rental market is slumping a bit so you may be able to get a bargain, but I dont know whether you'd be able to earn enough to pay it

Sorry

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

..............and there are thousands of people already here fighting for the few jobs that come up every week. 

For the first time in 18 years I am advising people who are not intent on setting up their own businesses not to come. 

Bluntly, in the eye of the storm, if you have to rely on anybody but yourself you will get swept overboard.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Myself and my husband moved to north of Spain 3 months ago, he is an engineer and is well qualified and he is still looking for work, 1 job - 100+ applicants!!! Spain is in melt down to an extent. Luckily we have money(wont last forever though) and are rent and morgage free. I really thought it would be easier!! I reckon if you have a job where you are stay put and see how the economy goes over here other wise you might end up getting a crappy job in spain and scraping to get by.


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with what's been said and if retail work is your forte, you'd almost certainly need a pretty good command of the lingo.

I'm in Fuengirola and am looking for part-time work but jobs are thin on the ground at the moment.

If you do decide to give it a go, I suggest you try and get a flat-share until your income is more certain. I know quite a lot of people who do this and it also means not being completely on your own while you settle.


----------

